# Id assistance Super Chief



## Gonzoman (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, I have been stalking and trying to use the search feature to little avail. Hoping for any information on this bike.

Badged Whites super chief. I am needing the electric horn and correct headlight. But finding info on these is difficult. Any i formation would be awesome.

I bought it to give to my Michelle for Christmas. So basicaly got it ridable and cleaned up.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 13, 2017)

Same bike is for sale in Dallas................
https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/d/1957-whites-auto-super-chief/6375442943.html


----------



## Gonzoman (Dec 14, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Same bike is for sale in Dallas................
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/bik/d/1957-whites-auto-super-chief/6375442943.html





Yes, that is the bike. I bought it after negociating on it for a couple of days. The guy I bought it from had it for 30 years but he didnt know who manufactured the bike. All in all it was in great shape. Needed a lot of cleaning, and tires.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 14, 2017)

I believe that is CWC built, Cleveland Welding Co.


----------



## Gonzoman (Dec 14, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I believe that is CWC built, Cleveland Welding Co.



Thank you. Am I correct in thinking its roughly a 1953? The last two digits of the serial number are 53 but they are distanced from the rest of the number a bit.


----------



## Gonzoman (Dec 14, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I believe that is CWC built, Cleveland Welding Co.




Any more info would be great. Is it desirable? I know when I saw it I had to get it. Does it look like an original bike? 

Ive been looking at pictures of Chicago welding bikes and I believe your assesment is right on the money.

Any ideas on where I can find a correct headlight and horn? Is it even worth bothering with it?


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 14, 2017)

Gonzoman said:


> Any more info would be great. Is it desirable? I know when I saw it I had to get it. Does it look like an original bike?
> 
> Ive been looking at pictures of Chicago welding bikes and I believe your assesment is right on the money.
> 
> Any ideas on where I can find a correct headlight and horn? Is it even worth bothering with it?




I don't really know too much about these. Yours looks like it's been repainted, which hurts the value, but it is a cool 50's bike with a tank. Headlights and horns are out there, just keep an eye on the classifieds here, and on ebay. Try posting a wanted ad in the wanted section here on CABE for the light and horn.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks like a rebadged Roadmaster by Cleveland Welding Co. Search for those and you'll probably find what you need. Nice bike. A CWC bike is on my want list.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 16, 2017)

Gonzoman said:


> Thank you. Am I correct in thinking its roughly a 1953? The last two digits of the serial number are 53 but they are distanced from the rest of the number a bit.



Yes, the "53 Cw" is the year code. The model closest to yours is the Western Flyer 'Super' model, w/nearly the same tank and guard. There were also Hawthorne and Hiawatha badged versions, and each had the name stamped in the chain guard.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 16, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I don't really know too much about these. Yours looks like it's been repainted, which hurts the value, but it is a cool 50's bike with a tank. Headlights and horns are out there, just keep an eye on the classifieds here, and on ebay. Try posting a wanted ad in the wanted section here on CABE for the light and horn.



You think it's been repainted? It looks pretty clean to me, but this is the first of this version that I've ever seen.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 16, 2017)

Oilit said:


> You think it's been repainted? It looks pretty clean to me, but this is the first of this version that I've ever seen.




Yes I think it's a repaint. Could be wrong, but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 16, 2017)

Is that because of how clean the paint is? I have to admit, it looks suspiciously good for 60+ years old!


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 16, 2017)

Oilit said:


> Is that because of how clean the paint is? I have to admit, it looks suspiciously good for 60+ years old!




There's a few reasons i think that, and yes that is one of them. Don't really want to go into detail, as I don't want to sound like I'm picking his bike apart. Feel free to send me a pm if you'd like to do discuss further.


----------



## Gonzoman (Dec 17, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> There's a few reasons i think that, and yes that is one of them. Don't really want to go into detail, as I don't want to sound like I'm picking his bike apart. Feel free to send me a pm if you'd like to do discuss further.



I think it is a repaint as well. It was likely repainted in the 80s as the paint does have a bit of patina to it. My goal with this bike was to give my gf Michelle a fun and unusual bike she could ride as Christmas present. 

I am curious to learn more about it. And would not view contructive critisism as tearing the bike apart as I didnt buy it as an investment. I just thought it was cool and unusual and beautiful. 

In the interest if disclosure I gave 300.00 for the bike. So I feel I got a decent deal either way. 

Having said all that any info you guys might have is appreciated.


Jay81 said:


> There's a few reasons i think that, and yes that is one of them. Don't really want to go into detail, as I don't want to sound like I'm picking his bike apart. Feel free to send me a pm if you'd like to do discuss further.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2017)

The bike is a repaint.A super cool badge though and largely complete. I think $300 was a fair price and don't think you got hurt there. The correct light could be a challenge and expensive-probably at least $300 for a nice one. There are other less expensive lights that you can put on it. The horn shouldn't be too tough to find. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Dec 17, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> View attachment 725407
> Yes, the "53 Cw" is the year code. The model closest to yours is the Western Flyer 'Super' model, w/nearly the same tank and guard. There were also Hawthorne and Hiawatha badged versions, and each had the name stamped in the chain guard.



Killer looking bike!  VERY NICE....


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Dec 19, 2017)

Heres a pic of my 1952 Hawthorne CWC...same as the Flyers, Lux Liners, hiawathas (?), and a ton of others made by CWC at the time. Ive seen a few different headlights on these bikes. Just curious: have you opened up the tank yet, and if so, does the battery tray accept a 6volt lantern battery? Mine does, and i think the delta headlight can be wired to operate off the massive power supply? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricobike (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice Gobby trike in the background .


----------



## Gonzoman (Dec 20, 2017)

Kevauxtonic said:


> Heres a pic of my 1952 Hawthorne CWC...same as the Flyers, Lux Liners, hiawathas (?), and a ton of others made by CWC at the time. Ive seen a few different headlights on these bikes. Just curious: have you opened up the tank yet, and if so, does the battery tray accept a 6volt lantern battery? Mine does, and i think the delta headlight can be wired to operate off the massive power supply? View attachment 726698
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sadly, there is nothing at all in the tank. I am going to be needing everything.

That is a beautiful bike you have there!


----------



## Gonzoman (Dec 20, 2017)

ricobike said:


> Nice Gobby trike in the background .



Thank you! I bought this one for 30.00 dollars in a garage sale. Its my 11 year ild daughters christmas present. It was rough when we got it. We stripped it, cleaned it, put new cables and brakes, then painted it a 57 chevy blue color.

I know it has no real value but I thought it was cool and I think she will love it lol


----------



## ricobike (Dec 20, 2017)

Gonzoman said:


> View attachment 727156 View attachment 727152
> Thank you! I bought this one for 30.00 dollars in a garage sale. Its my 11 year ild daughters christmas present. It was rough when we got it. We stripped it, cleaned it, put new cables and brakes, then painted it a 57 chevy blue color.
> 
> I know it has no real value but I thought it was cool and I think she will love it lol




Not much value, but they are fairly lightweight for a 3 wheeler.  Looks like yours has the dual rear wheel drive too which is pretty cool.  I'm sure she'll have fun with it .


----------



## Kevauxtonic (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you very much for the kind compliment! Shes listed in the classifieds now.... I think i like your color-scheme more than mine-(80s repaint or not)! Youve got quite a treasure there my friend! Cheers!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 19, 2018)

Gonzoman said:


> View attachment 724183 View attachment 724184 View attachment 724185 Hello, I have been stalking and trying to use the search feature to little avail. Hoping for any information on this bike.
> 
> Badged Whites super chief. I am needing the electric horn and correct headlight. But finding info on these is difficult. Any i formation would be awesome.
> 
> I bought it to give to my Michelle for Christmas. So basicaly got it ridable and cleaned up.




What did you ever decide to do for a Headlight ??   I know you mentioned "*Correct headlight*" which might cost you a fortune!
Here is an idea that I believe Looks Cool.......BUT certainly NOT original!!
BUT......it works with a 6-Volt lantern battery (stick it inside your tank) ......*AND will only set you back UNDER $30.00* !!



 



YES ......... you can find these OLD Vintage RayoVac "Sportsman Lanterns" at swap meets, flea markets and Evil-Bay for UNDER $20 !!!
I for one .....think they look GREAT on a Shockmaster Springer.  Just find a Couple WALD Fender "L Brackets" and about 1.25" of Hardware Store SPACERS.....and Waaaa-Laaaa .........you have a working Shiny Chrome Headlight......for practically Pocket-Change!!
Give it a try! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 19, 2018)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> What did you ever decide to do for a Headlight ??   I know you mentioned "*Correct headlight*" which might cost you a fortune!
> Here is an idea that I believe Looks Cool.......BUT certainly NOT original!!
> <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
> Here are a couple Close up pics to show the 2 WALD "fender L-Brackets" in use ..... AND ...... the 2 hardware store spacers that amount to about 1.25"


----------

